# Ritalin vs Dexedrine/Adderall



## BearFan (Mar 22, 2008)

Just wondering how the Ritalin based products (Concerta/SR/Focacin), compare to the Dexedrine and Adderall meds. For me Adderall gave me a mood boost and sustained concentration, yet it just seemed 'too' intense and the crashes weren't comfortable. Dexedrine SR seemed like a more milder Adderall, although it just didn't seem like the ideal medication. Does Ritalin tend to be milder than both, is it less or more anxiety provoking?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Ritalin isnt as good, it has some bad CNS stimulation and isnt really prosocial for me.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Ritalin, or as I call it S***alin, gave me an hour (or less) of useful prosocial effects, followed by a period of depression and agitation / nervous stimulation / severe anxiety that lasted a lot longer than the good effects. Re-dosing made it even worse. I don't know how people can take that stuff regularly and in high doses (I only ever tried 10-20mg in a session). But that one hour... Maybe a lower dose like 2.5-5mg would be more tolerable.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

euphoria said:


> Ritalin, or as I call it S***alin, gave me an hour (or less) of useful prosocial effects, followed by a period of depression and agitation / nervous stimulation / severe anxiety that lasted a lot longer than the good effects. Re-dosing made it even worse. I don't know how people can take that stuff regularly and in high doses (I only ever tried 10-20mg in a session). But that one hour... Maybe a lower dose like 2.5-5mg would be more tolerable.


Yeah it kinda starts off good but after a while you get this horrible stimulation that doesnt go away and gets whorse with every redose:|.


----------



## BearFan (Mar 22, 2008)

Is Ritalin more or less like a strong caffeine buzz? (Ie energizing/somewhat prosocial but only for an hour or so)


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

^ It was for me, but stronger than caffeine.



crayzyMed said:


> Yeah it kinda starts off good but after a while you get this horrible stimulation that doesnt go away and gets whorse with every redose:|.


How does that compare to other dopaminergics you've tried?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

euphoria said:


> ^ It was for me, but stronger than caffeine.
> 
> How does that compare to other dopaminergics you've tried?


It just doesnt compare.. Amphetamine works great for my social anxiety and OCD and ritalin just gives me some vague prosocial feeling.
It just doesnt seem to hit "the spot" as amphetamine does.

As far as comparing with cafeine, ritalin is more stimulating and more prosocial but gets sketchy fast and redosing makes me just feel awfull.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I also tried provigil and i loved it, it didnt affect my social anxiety but it gave me some good energie and concentration.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Provigil is fine for what it is. What it is is a fairly weak stimulant. The price is obscene at $10 a pill for something that's VERY mild. I'd be willing 10 cents for it.

Concerta: tried it with a free coupon. Also, OK, but way too expensive if one actually had to pay for it. I took 54 mg of Concerta around 2 PM when I woke up today to use up the little I have left.

Dextroamphetamine IR has thus far been the winner. I'm not a fan of XR drugs for two reasons: they tend to cost a lot more and I like the precise control that IR meds give me. I don't want an XR pill telling me how much I shall take (can't spit them) and that I'm going to be forced to have it last X hours, which is a problem if you want more later in the day and X hours exceeds when you want to go to bed.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

there should be normal Dexedrine IR on this poll.....i just chose it because it was the only dexedrine one, but theres a huge difference. Dexedrine Spansules do nothing for me, and make me feel like crap, but Dexedrine IR is awesome. 

Vyvanse was also great, except that i had to take it 4 times a day for it to work consistently. Adderrall was pretty lame, just made me terribly anxious. Adderrall XR was also terrible.

Ritalin was lame, worked for about 1 hour, (the XR (metadate) version.) Concerta was pretty good, lasted for about 8 hours, but greatly increased anxiety, OCD, and paranoia....made the SA worse. Dexedrine IR is the best 4 me, period.


----------



## Upekkha (Dec 10, 2009)

Ritalin gives me fatigue and brain fog. I never got any benefit in ADD or SA areas. Pure dexedrine is the best, it is just what my nervous system ordered. Adderall was what I was on the longest, and it was just about as good. The real amphetamines (not ritalin) give me deep muscle relaxation, calmness, clarity, focus, a real awareness of what is going on around me, and no social fear. 

My problem is when they wear off, my nervous system goes in to shock, and I get incredible anxiety and restlessness. A complete reversal of all the benefit. I get as good a benefit and as bad a rebound effect as I could imagine getting from a drug off of amphetamines. In fact, if I took one adderall that lasted 4 hours and didn't redose, I would get for some strange reason 16 hours or more of rebound effect. I never did find a manageable strategy to deal with it during the 2+ years I was on them.


----------



## wassubie (Mar 14, 2004)

Of these, I've only tried Ritalin. Did nothing for social anxiety. Gave me some energy, but was too wired.


----------



## BearFan (Mar 22, 2008)

Some insurance policies cover Provigil at $40/ month or you can buy it on some overseas sites (w/ prescription) cheaper than what they want it here. I did notice some prosocial and euphoric effects with it, and hardly any cardiovascualar side effects as opposed to stimulants. Also seemed to help libido abit. Almost no crash and really helps to keep one awake one you need. Not quite the same focusing potential as the stimulants, but as a schedule IV it is much less habit forming. It is suppose to be generic soon.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Looking for euphoria with stimulants does not work on long term I guess. Note I've only tried Ritalin and Provigil.First you get those good euphoric effects (with Ritalin) for a while before it wears of and then you are left with huge amounts of concentration (where it's made for) and anxiety/ocd..which is bad for us i think. Some people with ADHD take 60-80 mg of daily.. i don't think i could survive that lol. 
Maybe chronic Ritalin dosing down regulates dopamine receptors or something??
Focalin is also supposed to be less stressful for your CNS system. Amphetamines are probably much better. I want em!Don't forget that dopamine is eventually converted into norepineprhrine and epinephrine.. So you would always experience that crash.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

I like pure dexedrine the best. When I tried Ritalin (Concerta, actually, which made the situation even worse) it didn't even feel prosocial at all! I felt like an anxious, sketched-out, wreck; what I imagine meth addicts feel like on day 5 of their binge when they're holed up in their trailer convinced the government is waiting for them outside :lol


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Ritalin was ok but it only helped me for a month until I gained a tolerance to it. And towards the end of that month it would only work for about 4 or 5 hours and then I'd crash hard. Adderall sucked, it made me paranoid and feel like total ****.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

*Real* South American cocaine (not the stuff you get in the US/Canada) is the best - an NDRI like Ritalin, and similarily it's not neurotoxic. Particularly at higher doses though, it can be cardiotoxic, but it's main drawback is that it lasts all of about 90 minutes. Not practical as a stimulant medication, plus the drug has already been far too demonized for it to ever be allowed.

But cocaine derivatives (phenyltropanes) are in the works as next-generation stimulants and should deal with these issues. Hopefully we'll seem them by the turn of the next decade :lol


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

lol, Ritalin has no votes. Says it all really.

Does anyone know what causes cocaine cardiotoxicity? Is it just from prolonged increase in adrenaline and resulting strain on the heart? Is dopamine involved? And does it apply to all stimulants?

I read that cocaethylene (formed when drinking alcohol and doing coke) is more cardiotoxic than cocaine, and is more selective to DAT. Not sure how true that is.

Wikipedia says methylphenidate has affinity for 5-HT2B...


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

euphoria said:


> lol, Ritalin has no votes. Says it all really.
> 
> Does anyone know what causes cocaine cardiotoxicity? Is it just from prolonged increase in adrenaline and resulting strain on the heart? Is dopamine involved? And does it apply to all stimulants?


Its because cocaine is a local anaesthetic, the exact mechanism i dont know, but i know thats the big problem.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

...


> Cocaine use is accompanied by a high risk of serious adverse effects involving the cardiovascular system. The basic cellular mechanisms of cocaine consist in [1] a potentiation of catecholamine effects by inhibition of the presynaptic uptake carrier [2] local anesthetic effects by the block of sodium-channels. Acute ischemic events can be induced by cocaine through coronary spasms in a situation of physiologic stress already accompanied by an enhanced myocardial oxygen demand. Procoagulant properties of cocaine may, moreover, favor coronary thrombosis formation and the development of myocardial infarction. Ischemia, reperfusion and the direct action of catecholamines on cardiocytes are accompanied by enhanced cytoplasmic calcium levels, inducing delayed after-potentials, repetitive action-potential generation and premature ventricular beats. Conduction velocity impairments caused by the local anesthetic effects of cocaine and inhomogeneous repolarization phenomena related to potassium channel inhibition may form a substrate for re-entrant circuits inducing ventricular fibrillation. Cocaine abuse may also cause degenerative and inflammatory alterations of the myocardium. Besides secondary ischemic changes, hypersensitivity-myocarditis and toxic cardiomyopathies that may be due to the cardiotoxic effects of catecholamines have been described in cocaine abusers. Moreover, persons using cocaine intravenously seem to be particularly endangered by bacterial endocarditis compared to the users of other intravenous drugs, for still unknown reasons.


----------



## BradPit (Apr 8, 2008)

It's like vodka and red bull


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

Heh last week i took my Klonopin in the morning.... got to class, look my Ritalin... and almost freaked out with anxiety. Had to take a 2nd Klonopin to get rid of the shakes and the feeling of an oncoming panic attack. Ritalin worked maybe the first 3 times for my i've used it for my ADD. Now it just reverses my Klonopin and mmm thats it. It's stupid.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

rocknroll714 said:


> Actually there's quite a bit of evidence that cocaine can in fact be neurotoxic. Here's an example review:
> 
> http://nida.nih.gov/pdf/monographs/Monograph163/Monograph163.pdf
> 
> It does a lot of stuff like cause long-lasting VMAT2 reduction and such. It's nowhere near as neurotoxic as amphetamines though, that's for sure.


That thing is way too long for me to care to read thoroughly, but skimming through it, it seems like the people used in any such studies are street users. Which is to be expected as getting permission to conduct a study where you administer cocaine in recreational doses would be next to impossible.

So that unfortunately brings up two problems that seems to make the research far murkier, although like I said, I haven't read the whole thing nor do I particularly care to. First is the established fact that, due to the relatively high costs of the pure stuff, nearly ALL street "cocaine" outside of certain south and central american countries is largely composed of OTHER stimulants, like amphetamines, ephedrine, and really anything else that can be used to inflate profits. That's not to mention the topical anesthetics that must be thrown in as well to simulate the numbing of real cocaine, as well as any non-psychoactive fillers used to increase weight and attempt to balance the potency of a given dose. This is pretty much impossible to control for.

Then there's also the fact that since street users must be used, only recreational doses can really be examined. These tend to be quite a bit higher than therapeutic doses of a drug - look at amphetamines or opioids for example - and sometimes even by a couple orders of magnitude

It'd be interesting to see the research on Ritalin if it were under the same circumstances. Either way though, partly because of the cardiotoxic issues but mostly because of the aforementioned fact that it's just about impossible for the vast majority of us to consistently obtain a reliable product, it's not something I could actually ever recommend.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

meyaj said:


> *Real* South American cocaine (not the stuff you get in the US/Canada) is the best - an NDRI like Ritalin, and similarily it's not neurotoxic. Particularly at higher doses though, it can be cardiotoxic, but it's main drawback is that it lasts all of about 90 minutes. Not practical as a stimulant medication, plus the drug has already been far too demonized for it to ever be allowed.
> 
> But cocaine derivatives (phenyltropanes) are in the works as next-generation stimulants and should deal with these issues. Hopefully we'll seem them by the turn of the next decade :lol


Maybe it is time for a trip to bolivia.

My P-doc wants to start me off on ritalin. Its getting ridonkulous.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I see 7 votes thus far. I get the impression that dextroamphetamine is liked with the most votes going for the XR version of it (IR version isn't offered in this poll as an option). A drug that is metabolized into dextroamphetamine and Adderall that is largely made up of dex are the other two that get the votes.


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

I've tried Ritalin and Luvox during the same period and it really didn't have much effect on my SA. With Ritalin, it will give you a euphoric feeling after an hour you take it but it only lasts half an hour or less then after that you start to feel low and depressed aswell as increased anxiety, agitation etc. Then I stopped Ritalin but continued with Luvox and it decreased my anxiety a little but not to an extent where I feel happy and free.


----------



## Upekkha (Dec 10, 2009)

In what human dosages will amphetamine display a neurotoxic effect? Will dosages in the normal prescribing ranges cause permanent damage to dopamine functionality in their users over time?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I would have too say ritilin superior hand's down they all got their perk's none are prefect dexedrine has the least amount of side effects but less effective on modivation adderall having the most side effects between the three ritilin in there somewhere in the middle the rebound of ritilin is a double edge sword you can put that energry too uses but ritilin and adderall cause more insomia and higher bloodpressure ritilin more socially awkward too function on but being more chemically stable and cognitive enhancing it has my vote. Adderall has the worst crash and can make you angry but it gives the modivation too get stuff done.


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

I was recently diagnosed with ADHD-Inattention ; I'm terrified of going on medication. It's upsetting to know I've been diagnosed with this as an adult and knowing I've had it since I was a kid. Are there any medications I should veer away from? 
I'm not sure what the best choice is. I know I have to speak to my doctor but I've been reading horror stories about the effects of these medications.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Antidepressants mainly they can down regulate recepter's but stimulants are more benign the brain usually recover's after a week or so just take breaks as long as your weight low then blood pressure won't be too much of an issue amphetimine class produce more euphoria and can be addictive for some people but there generally not something you wanna take all the time but use as an aid too help you take breaks cause there catabolic too the body and tend too increase stress. But you don't necessarily need too take medication if you have add lot's of people function just fine with out sometime's they can contribute too problem's like for example it was difficult for me too keep a job on Dexedrine but Ritalin i was capable of working on cause it gave me the motivation too but it not necessarily something i would wanna go too work on cause it adds too stress and it overworks your body.


----------



## akt (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm trying out Wellbutrin right now.. besides depression I heard it sometimes helps with ADD and anxiety and helps with weight loss... and since I don't really know wtf is wrong with me I'm hoping it'll fix everything or atleast something. it takes 4+ weeks to work on depression, what about for ADD or anxiety?

I read bupropion works a little similar to ritalin... so if this doesn't work then maybe when I go to the doctor for ADD I can tell them to skip the ritalin and give me adderall?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I wouldn't have too much faith in medication now a day's there all based on the principle of overloading the brain with neurotransmitters which is kinda unhealthy. You can try asking for it but that may make it look like your seeking the drug it alot less abuseable then dexedrine but it the closest thing that comes too meth. But who knows alot of em docters hand that stuff out like candy anyways more money for them if ya get hooked.


----------



## akt (Jun 21, 2011)

GotAnxiety said:


> I wouldn't have too much faith in medication now a day's there all based on the principle of overloading the brain with neurotransmitters which is kinda unhealthy. You can try asking for it but that may make it look like your seeking the drug it alot less abuseable then dexedrine but it the closest thing that comes too meth. But who knows alot of em docters hand that stuff out like candy anyways more money for them if ya get hooked.


yeah, most of these medications are questionable down the line, I read they are bad for the brain and heart. But I'm going on 30, I figured it's time to try something - think I'd rather have a good short life than a depressing long one.

I've been afraid to go to the doctor because of the drug seeker thing (besides the long waiting period for an appointment)... I was diagnosed with ADD and anxiety, so I'm worried they won't give me stimulants because of the anxiety. but I don't want to go through a bunch of other medications that might not work till they give me the good stuff either.


----------



## CrankyYankee (Nov 9, 2012)

*ADHD/Inattentive ~Dextroamphetamine 5mg SA*

All along I knew something was wrong with me, been on 10,000 antidepressants and antianxiety meds with no noticeable difference. The anxiety meds made me super sleepy.
So 4 months into seeing my new Dr, he said he was ready to give the stimulants a try~ Dextroamphetamine 5mg SA, 2 in the morning and one in the afternoon. This is the second change as I started at just 2 a day. 
I notice a difference, hell I just read for 2 hours straight on these meds online and I wouldve NEVER had the patience or interest to do this before medicated.
I am not crazy about it, it does seem to give me a little energy boost time to time, IF I go against what my Dr ordered. If I stick to his regement I barely notice anything at all. My appetite has severely decreased when I take more of this med, even at times I forget I was eating in the middle of my dinner!
I dont want to ask him to up my dosage next month, in fear he will take me off completely. I am planning on using these primarily on a AS NEEDED basis, so I can ensure I will have my monthly supply. In my opinion, 60-90mg's a day is what I would need to be a normal citizen again, able to deal socially and be motivated to get things done, instead of laying on the couch and sleeping my life away. I DO notice on my Dr's dose I still manage to feel tired enough to take a nap, but from MY experiment, I found just the right dose, Now HOW IN THE HELL do I convince or even TELL my doc I took that many? Last time my Dr said to NOT up it on my own again. :um :afr


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

CrankyYankee said:


> All along I knew something was wrong with me, been on 10,000 antidepressants and antianxiety meds with no noticeable difference. The anxiety meds made me super sleepy.
> So 4 months into seeing my new Dr, he said he was ready to give the stimulants a try~ Dextroamphetamine 5mg SA, 2 in the morning and one in the afternoon. This is the second change as I started at just 2 a day.
> I notice a difference, hell I just read for 2 hours straight on these meds online and I wouldve NEVER had the patience or interest to do this before medicated.
> I am not crazy about it, it does seem to give me a little energy boost time to time, IF I go against what my Dr ordered. If I stick to his regement I barely notice anything at all. My appetite has severely decreased when I take more of this med, even at times I forget I was eating in the middle of my dinner!
> I dont want to ask him to up my dosage next month, in fear he will take me off completely. I am planning on using these primarily on a AS NEEDED basis, so I can ensure I will have my monthly supply. In my opinion, 60-90mg's a day is what I would need to be a normal citizen again, able to deal socially and be motivated to get things done, instead of laying on the couch and sleeping my life away. I DO notice on my Dr's dose I still manage to feel tired enough to take a nap, but from MY experiment, I found just the right dose, Now HOW IN THE HELL do I convince or even TELL my doc I took that many? Last time my Dr said to NOT up it on my own again. :um :afr


Possibly ask to try Vyvanse, it's essentially a longer lasting form of Dexedrine. Your body may be metabolizing Dexedrine IR too rapidly, necessitating for re-dosing too often which may be pushing your dose so high as it could be wearing off too quickly. Generally 40mg/day is not exceeded with Dexedrine.


----------



## JGeiger (Dec 2, 2012)

all medications are the same....


----------



## cazmayov (Dec 2, 2012)

indeed


----------



## ellespirit (Dec 2, 2012)

why do you want to know what drug is better? It seems like you believe you have
to spend the rest of your life taking medication. You want to try a new drug...
because you don't have other option. However, the truth is that you do have
another option! You see... nobody wants to tell you... as these companies earn
millions of $ because of you... but there is a cure for your mental disorder.
As a matter of fact there is a cure for almost any illness of this planet!
There is a revolutionary and unique method that can put an end to your mental
disorder. It was created after many years of research on the cause of all mental
illnesses. The best psychiatrist of the 20th century(Carl Jung) started to develop it.
It was continued by other researchers like John Weir Perry. It was recently
finished by another researcher. It's the only method that can cure entirely
anxiety or any other mental disorders because it deals with the cause of mental
disorders. You can learn more here:

Unique and Revolutionary Approach

I'm going to leave this forum as I don't have a mental disorder anymore.
My social anxiety is gone. You can learn how to cure your mental disorder, too.
You only have to be open-minded and put in some work.
I don't have any fear of social situations anymore. I've even got a girl friend.
I am going to begin a new life. I would like to talk more but it seems like
nobody posts here anymore. I am going to leave the forum, too.


----------

